# Neue DIN EN 60204-1



## Tommi (4 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

die neue DIN EN 60204-1, 2019/06 (VDE 0113-1) "Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen" ist da.
Aus meiner Sicht keine sensationellen Änderungen. Es wird viel auf "Power Drive Systems (PDS)"
eingegangen und das Kapitel "Steuerungsstromkreise und Steuerfunktionen" wurde neu
strukturiert.
Übergangsfrist für die alte Norm ist noch bis zum 14.09.2021.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2019)

Eine Änderung: Kurzschlussströme sind nicht mehr auf das Typenschild in Steuerschrank zu informieren. Muss dann aber in den Dokumentation zu finden sein.
Ich finde es ist eine Verschlechterung.


----------



## daniel80 (13 Juni 2019)

Hi und danke für den Hinweis! Wo finde ich den Verweis zur Übergangsfrist, bzw. ist die Übergangsfrist immer automatisch ein Zeitraum X, den man sich dann ausrechnen kann?


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2019)

Der steht auf Seite 2 der Norm, ganz oben unter Anwendungsbeginn.


----------

